# More Malt Than Sense.



## jayse (5/5/04)

The stocks at SKB are spilling out onto the floor.
Hows this for a stocktake.  

50kg barret burstons pale ale malt.
20 kg barret burstons pale malt
25 kg JWM ale malt
20 kg JWM pilsner malt
25 kg marris otter floor malted ale malt

TF crystal
cararoma
munich malt
carafa type II
black malt
chocalate malt
roast barley
flaked barley
melanoidin malt
torrified wheat
JWM caramalt
Hoepfner caramal pils malt


Hops
simcoe
amarillo
cascade
northern brewer
EKG
fuggle
NZ saaz
saaz
crystal
santium
challanger
chinnok

Yeast
1098 brit ale
1028 london ale
1318 london III
1272 american II
1275 thames valley
belgian wit


Jeez i have some brewing ahead of me.  
Just thought i'd share this with the brewing community and have a little tease.  

Jayse :chug:


----------



## JSB (5/5/04)

Looks awesome Jayse........Plenty of beers their Tiger !!!!!

JSB


----------



## big d (5/5/04)

yeah thanks jayse just what i need as i look across at the fast dwindling stock pile of 50kg jw traditional pale malt.all i have left plus a piddly amount of specialty grains.holidays cant come quick enough.mind you the freight companies will love me.
if your interested i have a beaut ag recipe i tried using all crystal hops.turned out great even if it is a usa clone beer recipe.rogues brutal bitter clone.wasnt brutaly bitter but i really enjoyed it.

cheers
big d


----------



## jayse (5/5/04)

I also have a all crystal hop cream ale sitting right next to me fermenting away.

They are not as good as first thought and the spiciness is going away. So not as much like hallertau as i first thought.
You'll get a taste in june dave.

JSB don't laugh but with all that right now iam drinking a masterbrew.
I found a boston cream kit which is a year old so i out it together with the final runnings of a A.G and some fuggles.
I even left it in the cool room for a whole week before i even added yeast.
Just layed down a porter today.
I also have a SFPA and a english bitter on tap.

Jayse


----------



## SteveSA (6/5/04)

Hmmm... barely enough to see the month out <_<


----------



## SJW (6/5/04)

WOW JAYSE, you should get in contact with JOHNNO and see if he can get hold of an old CUB 500,000 L conditioning tank to do a hell ferment. After JOHNNO's effort with the caustic soda i'm sure there would be a few about.


----------



## jayse (6/5/04)

Yeah some 'big metal things' :blink: . How about some horses.....and more horses.  
Beer made from beer. :lol: 
I just make the beer a leave it at that.  

Like SteveSA thats just what i use in a month.   

Jayse


----------



## SJW (6/5/04)

So you don't mind a drop Jayse


----------



## JasonY (6/5/04)

Looks like enough stock to open a shop .... when do you open?


----------

